# Strecken für Newbie Oldesloe, Segeberg, KaKi usw.



## florianz (22. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin der Flo, 45 Jahre alt und habe wieder ein MTB (Rose Count Solo 3), um meinem alten Lieblingssport wieder zu fröhnen. Einerseits muss ich mich zum technologischen Fortschritt updaten (ewig her), und ich habe keine Ahnung wo man hier im Norden fahren kann. Ich bin gebürtiger Steirer und bin vor einigen Jahren zugezogen, meine Frau ist Berlinerin. Wir verwenden komoot fürs Wandern und für Radtouren.

Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen das Forum zu Strecken durchforsten, bin aber etwas überfordert... Ich fange richtig bei Null an. Mit Bikeparks und so hab ich noch nix zu tun gehabt. Bei Streckenausbesserungen kann ich sicherlich auch helfen, wir hatten einige Jahre in Bergedorf eine Offroad-Strecke für 1:8 Modelle, die wir regelmäßig gewartet haben. Ich habe Interesse an Single Trails, gerne Steigungen, normales Fahren im Wald. Waghalsige Sprünge und so sind nicht mein Ding  

Wenn jemand ein paar Hinweise hat, wie das heutzutage so läuft und Tipps für normale Trails i.d.N. von Norderstedt, KaKi, Oldesloe/Segeberg usw. hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar. 

Vielen Dank,
Flo


----------



## Timmö__ (2. Oktober 2019)

Schade das Sprünge nicht so dein Ding sind. Es gibt den Freeride Park North zwischen Neumünster und Segeberg. Von Profi bis Anfänger ist jede Sprunggröße vorhanden.

In Malente ist eine Downhillstrecke, die haben dort noch zwei weitere Trails die vielleicht eher was für dich sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tibo13 (3. Oktober 2019)

Moin Flo,

ich bin auch zugezogen (Nordrhein-Westfalen) und musste mich hier oben auch erstmal neu orientieren.

Für Steigungen führt eigentlich kein Weg an den Harburger Bergen vorbei. Trails findet man dort auch jede Menge. Wobei ich selber erst 3-4 Mal da war und die Orientierung auf Grund des doch recht großen Streckennetzes anfänglich nicht so einfach ist.

Ansonsten sind wir hier oben was Hm angeht ja leider nicht so gesegnet. Meine Feierabend-Hausrunde (Nienwohlder Moor, Rader Wald, Wohldorfer Wald, Duvenstedter Brook) kommt bei 40km auf läppische 180Hm. Landschaftlich sehr schön, aber halt flach wie eine Flunder.

Ansonsten soll es um den Segeberger See noch ganz nett sein. Ist aber nur Hörensagen. Gleiches gilt für die Hütti-Trails bei Brekendorf.

Wie Timmö schon schrieb haben wir in Malente 3 Vereinsstrecken (Downhill/Freeride/Flowtrail). Die Strecke sind knackig kurz und bieten eigentlich jeder Könnensstufe etwas. Fällst du doch mal Interesse hast sag Bescheid, dann kann man man einen Schnuppertermin ausmachen.


----------



## SilIy (5. Oktober 2019)

Segeberger See kann man in Relationen sehen, ist wirklich eine Tourenstrecke mit relativ viel Spaziergängern und Hunden (und Ratten - wegen Entenfutter).

 Ich als Kieler bin immer im Tannenberg und hinten bei Molfsee unterwegs. Der Tannenberger Wald ist tatsächlich ganz gut, am Kanal kann man das ganze als Single Trail auslegen und die Dirtjumps sind auch für Normalsterbliche machbar. Abfahrt unter der Holtenauer Hochbrücke ist auch ganz witzig, dann die Treppe unter der Levensauer nehmen, macht Laune. So kriegt man da auf 20km ca. 210HM zusammen - schon okay für den Norden. Dann gibt es noch Felmer Moor als Tourenziel - ist wirklich schön da, auch reichlich Nattern unterwegs. Sonst halt Mal um Flemhuder See und Ringkanal besuchen. Auch ganz nett - Mini Singletrail vorhanden.

Malente und Neumünster habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, müsste eigentlich Mal machen.


----------



## moestavern (6. Oktober 2019)

Moin,

ich werfe noch mal Hüttener Berge Trail in die Runde. Findet man Infos im Netz.
Sind wir vor ein paar Wochen erstmals gefahren. Ganz nett.
Segeberg ist auch ok. Hinter Ratzeburg, Schmielau heißt das Dorf meine ich, kann man auch nett durch die Wälder Touren. Hier und da gibt es dort auch Trails. 

Beste Grüße,
Kornelius


----------



## Deleted 317134 (21. Oktober 2019)

Moin, ich klinke mich mal in den nicht ganz taufrischen Post mit ein




florianz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin der Flo, 45 Jahre alt ...
> 
> ...



Moin Flo. Wie meine Vorredner bereits schrieben, kannst du Hm am Stück, tatsächlich nur in den HaBe´s sammeln.
Coole Touren gibt es aber auch nördlich der Elbe. Oldesloe ist mein Heimatrevier. Da geht schon einiges. An der Oldesloer Trave, bei Nütschau, Stellmoor, Duvenstedt usw. Da kann man schon einiges an Km sammeln, ohne das Langeweile aufkommen wird.
Ich fang nach einiger Auszeit auch grad erst wieder an. Vllt drehen wir mal ne Runde zusammen?


tibo13 schrieb:


> Meine Feierabend-Hausrunde (Nienwohlder Moor, Rader Wald, Wohldorfer Wald, Duvenstedter Brook) kommt bei 40km auf läppische 180Hm. Landschaftlich sehr schön, aber halt flach wie eine Flunder.
> 
> Ansonsten soll es um den Segeberger See noch ganz nett sein. Ist aber nur Hörensagen. Gleiches gilt für die Hütti-Trails bei Brekendorf.


Duvenstedt kratz ich auch oft an. Dort ist es allerdings am WE teilweise wirklich überlaufen, was den Fahrfluss manchmal arg einbremst. Und topfeben ist es wirklich. Wie wär denn mal ein Abstecher über Stellmoor zum Höltigbaum?
In Segeberg ist der Segeberger See weniger interessant. Am Ihlsee wird es flowiger.


----------



## Hegi (29. Oktober 2019)

florianz schrieb:


> Wenn jemand ein paar Hinweise hat, wie das heutzutage so läuft und Tipps für normale Trails i.d.N. von Norderstedt,
> 
> Vielen Dank,
> Flo



Wir starten unsere Toure fast immer (1-2 mal pro Woche) von Hamburg-Lemsahl aus. Da geht's dann (jetzt auch als Dunkeltour) durch's bekannte Revier im Hamburger Norden, Norderstedt, Ahrensburg etc.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (29. Dezember 2019)

Ist aus der Tour was geworden? Ist der Thread einer Reanimation würdig oder kann der gelöscht werden


----------



## florianz (30. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die Antworten. Leider hab ich erst gestern eine Emailbenachrichtigung zur Diskussion hier bekommen, und von selber hab ich nicht dran gedacht. Die Anfrage ist noch aktuell, ich bin zuletzt nur Asphaltstrecken gefahren. Ich werde die Stichworte mal mit Komoot abgleichen, welches wir für Wanderungen verwenden. 
danke nochmal
flo


----------



## Deleted 163458 (31. Dezember 2019)

florianz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> vielen Dank für die Antworten. Leider hab ich erst gestern eine Emailbenachrichtigung zur Diskussion hier bekommen, und von selber hab ich nicht dran gedacht. Die Anfrage ist noch aktuell, ich bin zuletzt nur Asphaltstrecken gefahren. Ich werde die Stichworte mal mit Komoot abgleichen, welches wir für Wanderungen verwenden.
> danke nochmal
> flo


Ja, die Benachrichtigungsfunktion ist ein Desaster!! 
Falls du GPS Tracks oder nen Guide für die Region brauchst, sag Bescheid. Ich hab mit Komoot noch nicht gearbeitet, höre aber oft, dass das Routing nur bestenfalls Forstwege nutzt und weiß auch, dass viele Trails in den Karten gar nicht verzeichnet sind.


----------



## florianz (5. Januar 2020)

ok danke dir. Komoot haben wir bislang für die Wanderrouten genutzt, hier in Schleswig-Holstein und in den Urlauben in Dänemark. Ich glaube, Komoot greift auf unterschiedlichstes Material zu. In Dänemark haten wir 1-2 Mal, dass der Weg kaum oder nicht erkennbar war, z.B. ziemlich zugewachsene Trampelpfade. Einmal sind wir uns auch total verlaufen, die App war verwirrt. An sich aber eine klasse Angelegenheit, meine Frau hat die Vollversion und plant immer die Routen für die Wanderungen. In DK waren es Forstwege, kaum erkennbare Trampelpfade, Forstwege, Reiter-Wege und Single-Trails.
Teilweise echt coole Strecken, z.B. kreuz und quer durch die Dünen. Mal was ganz anderes. Einige Male hätte man auch mit dem Bike dort fahren können. Mit MTB-Strecken hab ich wie gesagt noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht, weil ich nicht so recht weiß, wo ich anfangen soll. Aber jetzt hab ich ja ein paar Stichworte, vielen Dank an alle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basstiao (13. April 2021)

Hallo, ist das noch wer in diesem Thread rum um Nord-DE?!
Biker rund um "Hamburgs schönste Schwester" Ahrensburg gesucht!


----------

